# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کسی میدونه این نامه ها برای چیه ؟

## کنکوری 96

سلام
دانشجوی انصرافی هستم و موقع انصراف این نامه ها رو دادن دست من . کسی میدونه به چه دردی میخورن ؟

----------


## hero93

شما از دانشگاه انصراف دادید و وضعیت نظام وظیفه شما دانشجوی انصرافی هست 
ساده تر بگم یک سال از تاریخ انصراف وقت دارید تا دوباره به دانشگاه برید یا برای سربازی دفترچه پست کنید 
وقتی می خواید دوباره برای دانشگاه ثبت نام کنید یا برای سربازی دفترچه پست کنید این نامه ها باید باشه تا اضافه خدمت نخوری

----------


## Mahdi.T

سلام دادا بالاخره انصراف دادی؟ :Yahoo (94): 
این نامه ها رو باید موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه ببری
واسه اینکه غیبت نخوری

----------


## کنکوری 96

> شما از دانشگاه انصراف دادید و وضعیت نظام وظیفه شما دانشجوی انصرافی هست 
> ساده تر بگم یک سال از تاریخ انصراف وقت دارید تا دوباره به دانشگاه برید یا برای سربازی دفترچه پست کنید 
> وقتی می خواید دوباره برای دانشگاه ثبت نام کنید یا برای سربازی دفترچه پست کنید این نامه ها باید باشه تا اضافه خدمت نخوری


پس چرا این بزرگوار بهم تو خصوصی بصورت زیر جواب داده . گفته باید ببرم تحویل بدم الان و نه موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه جدید 
چند نظر در مورد این نامه ها وجود داره و منم گیج شدم دقیقا به کدومشون عمل کنم

----------


## کنکوری 96

> سلام دادا بالاخره انصراف دادی؟
> این نامه ها رو باید موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه ببری
> واسه اینکه غیبت نخوری


سلام
شما انصراف ندادی هنوز ؟!

----------


## Mahdi.T

> سلام
> شما انصراف ندادی هنوز ؟!


نه گفته بودم که همون شهریور انصراف میدم

----------


## کنکوری 96

up

----------


## کنکوری 96

دوستان جواب قطعی کسی میدونه در مورد نامه ها ؟؟

----------


## کنکوری 96

> نه گفته بودم که همون شهریور انصراف میدم


*​در مورد نامه ها چیزی میدونی ؟؟؟*

----------


## کنکوری 96

up

----------

